# Glosso seeds



## tous (Jun 22, 2017)

I got some, what I believe to be, glosso seeds online. 

I germinated bunch using a paper tower and a plastic wrapped sealed container. 

They certainly look like little glosso, I have a nice patch going at 3-4 days, ill post a pic when I get home. 

My question is when do I do something with them, and what? I kinda expected it to fail, but I have 2-300 successful seedlings. 

At what size should I plant them in a wet tank, and how?


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

If you got these online through Ama or the bay, they unfortunately aren't Glossostigma. I've seen some Chinese aquascapers use them as quick carpets, but they don't survive long underwater - upwards to a few months.
However, I'm sure they'd be good for a emersed set up, and should survive long term.

Pictures would be great, do they look like a cross between a Glossostigma and baby tears?


----------



## tous (Jun 22, 2017)

Sure they could be fake. Heard of all that, but seemed to find a few accounts of real ones out there. These ones came from the UK /shrug. Trying to be hopeful haha. If they die emersed perhaps I can save them for a vivarium some day.


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

I've got my arm in my tanks almost everyday and I enjoy the constant futzing, but the thought of trying to secure those little guys into the substrate fills me with dread


----------



## tous (Jun 22, 2017)

images from up

Lol. Planted some. The white clouds seem to think their food. Well see.


----------



## tous (Jun 22, 2017)

Def not glosso. Shame it kinda looks neat.


----------



## tous (Jun 22, 2017)

Hasnt melted yet. Chucked some seeds right into another full tank and growing their too


----------

